# GTA IV a problem + how to make it run faster ?



## robi97 (Jul 28, 2009)

1) I have a problem in IV, some objects are like black and they look kind a creepy... HERE(this is how it looks in my 1st home and in outside it's pretty much the same) and HERE(this is if I pause the game, open internet and then go back to the game :S) are some pictures . Can please anyone help ?

2) Now... How to make IV run faster, anyone know ?
I have tried Vertical Sync (if I turned it off, it made my game even more laggyer), Turning off Clip Capturing (that helped a bit  ), I have updated my video drivers...
PLEASE SOMEONE HELP !!!

My comp specs: 
2GB RAM; Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU 6320 @ 1.86GHz (2 CPUs) ~ 1.9GHz ; NVIDIA GeForce 7500 LE


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Your graphics card doesn't meet the game's minimum system requirements (GeForce 7900).

If you've already updated your graphics driver, you could try reducing the screen resolution and dropping all the graphics settings to minimum, but I think you'd be better off upgrading your card.

Also, your CPU only just meets the minimum requirements of dualcore 1.8GHz. A 3.0GHz CPU would give much better results, as GTA4 is a very demanding game.


----------



## robi97 (Jul 28, 2009)

koala said:


> Your graphics card doesn't meet the game's minimum system requirements (GeForce 7900).
> 
> If you've already updated your graphics driver, you could try reducing the screen resolution and dropping all the graphics settings to minimum, but I think you'd be better off upgrading your card.
> 
> Also, your CPU only just meets the minimum requirements of dualcore 1.8GHz. A 3.0GHz CPU would give much better results, as GTA4 is a very demanding game.


well in youtube I saw this 1 guy who showed how to turn of clip capturing and his video card vas NVIDIA GeForce 7600 LE and on his comp it run perfectly when RECORDING !!


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Disabling clip capturing certainly helps, but what were the rest of his specs, what other graphics settings was he using and what screen resolution was he playing at?

The system requirements listed on the back of the GTA4 box says: *Video Card... 256mb nvidia GeForce 7900 / 256mb ATI X1900*.

Have you tried reducing your graphics settings (shadows, textures, view distance, etc) in the game menu?

Have you run the benchmark test to find the optimal settings?

If you're running any other programs in the background, close them down and disable your antivirus while playing.


----------



## robi97 (Jul 28, 2009)

now... I took every graphic setting to minimum, closed everything in my background and disabled my Avira (Antivirus program), so the lagg doesn't bother me anymore . Well it does lagg but I can play such a great game as GTA IV with this kind of a lag and now the other problem...

These black spots are still bothering me, they are not on screen all the time but on some angles they come and then most of the screen goes black :S and it lasts for about 1-2sec, it gets kind of a annoying when you play the game alot... HERE's a picture . In left center are those black spots, usually they are darker and in middle bottom on this guy's pants there is that Burger stand logo :S it kind of a bothers me so, anyone know how to fix it ?:4-dontkno


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

It could be that your GPU isn't strong enough to handle the game properly.

http://www.techpowerup.com/atitool/

Download that and scan for artifacts.


----------



## robi97 (Jul 28, 2009)

Zealex said:


> It could be that your GPU isn't strong enough to handle the game properly.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/atitool/
> 
> Download that and scan for artifacts.


I don't think so, it can be only true if Windows 7 is taking CPU away...
and if all windows take CPU then Windows 7 is taking more CPU away than Windows VISTA, cause there game only lagged and here are those creepy little thing :S


----------



## robi97 (Jul 28, 2009)

Zealex said:


> It could be that your GPU isn't strong enough to handle the game properly.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/atitool/
> 
> Download that and scan for artifacts.


By the way I downloaded it and Scanned for Artifacts
and I waited for 10min, then aborted the average fraps was 50 and the other thing was 61 (whatever that was)
was it right to abort, if not then how long do I have to wait for it to finish ? if I did it right, then what else do I have to do ?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

The *G*PU (graphics processing unit) that Zealex is talking about is your GeForce 7500LE graphics card, not the CPU (central processing unit).

The artifacts you're seeing are usually caused by a problem with drivers, or when the PSU is struggling to provide enough power to a graphics card that doesn't meet the game's minimum requirements.

Update your chipset drivers from your motherboard manufacturer's website, and install the latest GeForce driver.

197.13 for Windows 7 *32-bit*: http://www.nvidia.com/object/win7_winvista_32bit_197.13_whql.html
197.13 for Windows 7 *64-bit*: http://www.nvidia.com/object/win7_winvista_64bit_197.13_whql.html

Have you installed the latest GTA4 patch?


----------



## robi97 (Jul 28, 2009)

koala said:


> The *G*PU (graphics processing unit) that Zealex is talking about is your GeForce 7500LE graphics card, not the CPU (central processing unit).
> 
> The artifacts you're seeing are usually caused by a problem with drivers, or when the PSU is struggling to provide enough power to a graphics card that doesn't meet the game's minimum requirements.
> 
> ...


I just installed (haven't started the game yet)
and I have installed latest GeForce drivers 
and about that chipset...
My CPU is Intel Core 2CPU 1,86GHz (that means i have total CPU 3,72GHz, I Guess and I Hope) so I went to THAT page and what do I have to download from here exactly, can u tell ?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

The picture at the top of the Intel page from your link has a button that says 'Run Intel Driver Update Utility'. Click this to get all the drivers you need.

If this doesn't work, we will need to find out what motherboard you've got so you can download the correct chipset drivers. Download and run CPU-Z (3mb): *http://www.cpuid.com/download/cpuz/cpuz_154_setup.exe*

During the setup for CPU-Z, it will give you the option to install an Ask Toolbar. You don't want this, so remove the checkmarks from the boxes and click the Next button to continue installing CPU-Z.

Run CPU-Z and click the Mainboard tab at the top. Post back with a screenshot or copy down all the details and paste them into your next reply.


----------



## robi97 (Jul 28, 2009)

The intel homepage driver downloading didn't work, so I download CPU-Z and checked the mainboard . 
Here's the picture:









So what's next ?


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

This driver is for both 32 bit and 64 bit Intel 945 chipsets.

http://downloadcenter.intel.com/lic...All&OSFullName=All+Operating+Systems&lang=eng


----------



## robi97 (Jul 28, 2009)

McNinja said:


> This driver is for both 32 bit and 64 bit Intel 945 chipsets.
> 
> http://downloadcenter.intel.com/lic...All&OSFullName=All+Operating+Systems&lang=eng


I guess I can play now, cause with these updates the lag is smaller but these black spots they are kind of a annoying, but they are not everywhere always, only sometimes . 
But If someone knows a way to decrease the lag even more then i would like to hear it 
and why I have this thing HERE (look the front left tire) and it's not only that, the words and lines in the parking spot in front of your house it's the same, the lines, "tire marks", words and some other little crap on the ground like "goes through my car", that kind of a weird, anyone can help ? And i'm pretty sure that it isn't my graphics card CAUSE before Windows 7, I had VISTA and the same graphics card, and then i got GTA IV, there it only lagged, it didn't have those black things or these freaky "go through" stuff... 
:S
PLEASE HELP !


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Well to decrease the lag even more is to invest in a nice gaming machine probably around $800 without the accessories.


----------



## 3daysjourney (Feb 24, 2010)

Disable the clip capturing, though it is strongly recommended to update your graphics card to NVIDIA GeForce 8800GT/9800GT or equivalent.

This might help to an extent..


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

No don't use registry cleaners an 8800's and 9800's are old news. you should be aiming for a ATI 5000 series card.


----------



## robi97 (Jul 28, 2009)

McNinja said:


> No don't use registry cleaners an 8800's and 9800's are old news. you should be aiming for a ATI 5000 series card.


But if I would buy a ATI 5000 series card, is my processor going to run it, I mean isn't my computer too weak for this kind of a video card... ?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Correct, your CPU is too slow to handle a 5000 series at high settings. And if you're not using high settings, it's not worth spending the money on a 5000 series card. The 8800/9800GT, if used with a fast CPU, can play GTA4 at high settings with no lag and good framerates.

Cards like the HD5870 are for people with fast CPUs who play at very high resolutions with all the graphics settings turned up. Lower cards in the series, like the HD5770 are better than the 8800/9800 recommended by 3daysjourney, but the DX11 feature still needs a good CPU.


----------



## 3daysjourney (Feb 24, 2010)

NVIDIA GeForce 8800GT/9800GT are good enough to run GTAIV on the high textures. And since it is one the most demanding games, then these cards will be good enough for other equivalent games as well. Though HD5770+ will also be good enough to meet your demands.


----------

